# mojo remotes



## xTrMWtRFwLr (Jul 28, 2009)

For all of you that are running remotes with the mojo's. I was just curious if one remote would be compatable or could be programmed to run more then one mojo as long as they all have the recievers in them? I was thinking about purchasing 4 receiver kits and really dont want to have to use or hang all four remotes on my lanyard :-?

Thanks :beer:


----------



## mbarron634 (Jul 4, 2012)

Yes they can. I have 4 mojos set up on one remote. There is a remote relearn sequence you have to do, takes about a minute.


----------



## duckblind1982 (Sep 20, 2012)

mbarron634 said:


> Yes they can. I have 4 mojos set up on one remote. There is a remote relearn sequence you have to do, takes about a minute.


Any chance you would explain this to me. I have been thinking about do this for awhile now. Thanks


----------



## xTrMWtRFwLr (Jul 28, 2009)

mbarron634, I spoke with Mojo and they told me that one will work good with three just not four. They seemed to have some problems with the extra 4th one not responding very well. Do you have any problems running all four at once?


----------



## xTrMWtRFwLr (Jul 28, 2009)

duckblind1982, here is a direct link to show you how to relearn and to program your remotes to the receivers

http://www.mojooutdoors.com/index.php/reprogram


----------



## drakespanker12 (Aug 28, 2006)

Off the subject but what brand do u guys run? I bought 4 last year for mine an they were by edge and 2 of them are bad already....was told there's no warranty an at 50 bucks a pop I don't want to have to replace these each year.


----------



## timberhole (Oct 2, 2013)

drakespanker12 said:


> Off the subject but what brand do u guys run? I bought 4 last year for mine an they were by edge and 2 of them are bad already....was told there's no warranty an at 50 bucks a pop I don't want to have to replace these each year.


I've been through them all and I prefer the Lucky Ducks (Expedite Edge) although I would expect to get more than one season out of it regardless of the brand. I've burnt up a bunch in the past. What I've found is if you are hunting with steady winds that can maintain the wings of a wind duck spinning you should not use a motorized decoy. Expedite recommends to not use their decoys in 20mph winds or greater. I've done this for the past 5 years and I haven't burned one up yet. The air lucky ducks are only about $25 and work well with a steady wind.


----------



## tbossart1356 (Oct 4, 2013)

I quit using the wind driven ones as the geese do not comitt with the wings turning...we filed hunt excluseivly and like to shoot the canadians alogn with our ducks..so we have both duck and goose decoys rolling. I use Lucky Ducks and have for a long time. My remotes, after easily 5 years or more, have just now started to fail. I can say I have run my robos ( I have 3) in winds way stronger than 20 MPH with no issues at all. I do keep two of them only a foot off the gournd though...,maybe that makes a difference?


----------

